# Radiator Bracket (in 3D)... I was bored...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

SO I got bored at work and drew this, its based off of some pictures Steve sent me he found. Now I just need to slap some dimensions on it and I'll post them on the website under How To's...











Sorry for the quality, the only way I know how to make it so ya'll can all view my .dwg is to export to a .jpg and it gets grainy in the process.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

spin that view and show front and rear view?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont have that much time left at work.........  It's not a 3d model just a section view. I rekon I can make a 3D model though, or draw the other views. Just dont expect them by 5pm..


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

no hurry. I feel like a few of us on here are all thinkin about/plannin this at the same time, so it may help. I'm hopin to start buildin the brackets for mine next week


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

3D of the brackets... I'm faster than I thought...  I guess drawing in 3D is like riding a bike.... :rockn:


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

You guys are something else man...That's nice work. :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

u gonna do that cross bar on the front for reinforcement?


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

not bad at all


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> u gonna do that cross bar on the front for reinforcement?


I dont think you need it really, the radiator is going to act as the same. I dunno would just have to put it together and see how stiff it was.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I dont think you need it really, the radiator is going to act as the same. I dunno would just have to put it together and see how stiff it was.


 Same thing I thought. If it's good and tight, there shouldnt be a problem with it wobblin' side to side. Who know's though, til it's all assembled


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i'll be doing this THIS COMING WEEKEnd!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

one mine we used 2 cross peices and welded angle iron on top of the square tubing this is done so the radiator kinda floats inside the frame I kinda get alittle wild every once and awhile when the frame is on the front it should protect the radiator if i lay it over if anyone has any ? give me a shout


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i just cut the stock brackets off the bumper for the bottom taps and welded them to the rack. then welded some bars goin up wit the ends flattened and bent to the angle of the radiator for the top mount.


----------



## k5blazerboy (Mar 25, 2009)

Hmmm, got me thinking again, looks pretty simple to do


----------



## Mud Narc (Feb 5, 2009)

I dont have a cross member on mine and it does not move at all. I used two L brackets that I bought at Lowes and just bent the angles I needed and it works fine.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i relocated my radiator today. 

here's the brackets we made today











I'll have a full writeup in the kawasaki how-to area shortly.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

hey phreebsd were you having any overheating problems before you did the radiator?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep. when i would hop in the bogs then hit the trails it would overheat.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah that happend to me the first week i had my lift and 30'' on. alot more stress


----------



## 08Bruteon30's (Apr 5, 2009)

i dont think its as much stress as it is it takes a grain of sand to clog the stock rad since the fins are so close together


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Well my bike has starting overheating. Done it twice in the last month, Seems like something electrical getting wet but not sure. My fan wouldnt come on saturday. But my radiator was clean. So i will be doin this soon.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

excellent! i got tired of the over heating and this is the solution.
i got a ride on the 18th. i overheated there last time quite a few times. Wont be happening this time!


----------



## Brute1986 (Mar 27, 2009)

i relocated mine today i will be puting pics up tom. everything turned out great thanks MIMB AGIAN


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

excellent!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Where are the dimensions??


----------



## t-ravis (Oct 29, 2009)

polaris425 said:


> 3d of the brackets... I'm faster than i thought...  i guess drawing in 3d is like riding a bike.... :rockn:




would you be able to send me the files


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They arn't to scale, not sure if I even still have them.


----------



## t-ravis (Oct 29, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> They arn't to scale, not sure if I even still have them.


 
o well thats good thought you had them to scale. 

i will be working on that over the next couple weeks i will try to post the files when im done


----------

